# H20 Mellon breaks the curse



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

After many fruitless trips Bryan has finally broken the curse..He caught a 10-lb Channel, and a 7-lb channel today at Lake Logan..We would have a pic of the ten -lber, but as I was getting a weight the fish floped off my scales and went back in the Lake..We started targeting carp, but Bryan caught the 10-lb channel on a piece of doughbait, the 7-lber came on cut shad..We are heading out tonight after river flatheads.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

CONGRATS !!








How many more curses need broke now?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Now maybe we can all quit hearing Mellon Head's whining........JEEZE US !!! Oh, we'll take your WORD on the 10 pounder........  .........I saw a lion today also............  ............ NICE GOING Brian  ..CK


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job, I use to fish that spot a lot!

Flat, you have a PM


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

H2O hauls in not one but two cats :B , and "DAKING" crosses paths with a mountain lion?  JEEZEEEE US the world spinning out of control!!! 

Nice fish H2 and Elvis about that mountain lion tail  , let's just stick to the fish story(s)  

Sliprig


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey slip - the only tail bigger than the one on the cat I saw today is Mellon Head catchin a 10 pound cat..notice we both have no photo of our feats......  ............. DA KING !!! AKA as Mr. :B


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Good Luck chasing the shovelhead, Make sure you tells us how it goes im a bit curious seems how im going next weekend to catch shovelhead.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

No flats water still a little cool for good flathead action..Bryan did catch 1 channel cat around 5-lbs..Can you believe Da Mellon caught 3 fish today!..And harder to believe is I got skunked!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Beware, it seems as if he's passing the curse on!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan gave me the curse two years ago, I think it's in it's latter stages as I did get a couple hits today at least.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It could actually be getting worse, the fish just tug a little to give you false hope.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Man, i really want to go to that pond but i dont want to waste my time catching bait ect if the water is still to cold... oh well


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm back & with pics (well w/ pics of the SMALLER ones., right Jack?  )
It feels so nice to finally break this cat curse. The 10+ was a real nice fish. We both were pretty happy about it. I thought Jack was going to cry after it fell. Nice fish, no pics, but the whole situation about how it fell into the water before the pic will be a story Jack & I can talk about for years to come!

Heres the other smaller one, just in case you didnt beleive us!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What hasnt been said yet is the HELL it was to get down to & back up from our spot!

Here is the pic of what I've called the "Death Drop" The pic doesnt do it justice, we used a heavy dutry stringer like a rock climbing aid. The rod is a 10 ft rod, so you can sort of tell the drop. My fat 315 pound body doesnt drop very easyily! (in fact you can see the yellow stringer in the upper left hand corner)










The Death Drop was bad, but we still had to come up too. That little trip wasnt too easy, no pics of that. Just glad to get out of their w/ our lives! You should have seen us throwing hundred of $ worth of cat gear, not to mention HEAVY, HEAVY gear up the bank. It was a blast. 

Jack was nice, he didnt mention the one that got off. Couldnt tell how big, but I set the hook while using circles!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

woohoooo..congrats on the catch and the ridding of your curse..you deserved a break from that curse anyways..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's alright Mellon trying to set that hook using circles. With the long dry spell you're coming out of errors are bound to occur


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

This is Mrs. Flathunter talking - 

All of Jack's fishing trips involve heights, steep climbs, and extreme terrain, packing tons of gear (at my request ), most of it unnecessary. Hey, don't forget the toilet paper! 

That's about all you ever remember from these fishing trips, is the way there and the way back! That's what happens when you don't know anyone with prime fishing land. You remember the mileage most of all. I guess that makes the cathching that much sweeter.

My favorite spot involves parking directly off of 23 S by a bridge and jumping out when you're sure there aren't any state highway patrol driving by, and quickly getting over the guardrail with all your gear and down through the weeds (Oh, and watch out for that broken down fence! Oops! Oh, and those nettles and burrs, and that poison ivy. And those mosquitos.) Then you finally make it, and usually the fish don't bite. Or if it's MY line, according to Jack, they're just "fiddlers", or turtles, or sheephead; God forbid it actually be a good fish on MY line. Of course, if it's Jack's line, it's always the one that got away!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Bryan, the next time we go, I am leaving the yellow bag at home, my god it about killed me, Just about collapsed my wind pipe before I got back to the truck!..My new motto, if it dont fit in my pockets, I aint taking it!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You know what'll happen next time: We'll break off lines & get down to zero hooks and sinkers if we leave everything !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to have to drive over there as soon as the flatheads start biting and do some fishing with you guys, sounds like a blast.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

You go with those two and you might NEVER catch flathead. "DAKING" cursed Jack years ago and he's never been the same.  H2O had it for at least two years and is just now getting over it.

Sliprig


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman, You are more than welcome to come and enjoy the fishless fun!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Too funny........"Mellon's Flathead Guide Service"


----------

